# [usb] Boîtier HDD USB chip VIA VT6204 USB <-> IDE (résolu)

## Fenril

Bonjour,

Je dispose d'un boîtier USB HDD dans lequel j'ai placé un de mes disques durs 2,5'' (formaté en NTFS). Ce boîtier est équipé je l'ai vérifié d'un chip VIA VT6204. Je n'arrive pas à accéder au disque dur une fois branché, il n'apparaît nul part. Souvent la DEL du boîtier clignotte, et parfois il émet un bip régulier assez bizarre. Le fait de brancher sur d'autres ports USB ne change rien au problème. Je précise que je n'ai pas rencontré de problèmes avec d'autres périphériques de stockage USB.

Voici la partie concernant le disque dur dans mon /var/log/messages :

```
Oct  4 12:11:00 gentoo_maison [ 8180.134040] usb 2-3: New USB device found, idVendor=040d, idProduct=6204

Oct  4 12:11:00 gentoo_maison [ 8180.134044] usb 2-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Oct  4 12:11:00 gentoo_maison [ 8180.134047] usb 2-3: Product: USB 2.0 IDE Bridge

Oct  4 12:11:00 gentoo_maison [ 8180.134050] usb 2-3: Manufacturer: VIA Technologies Inc.

Oct  4 12:11:00 gentoo_maison [ 8180.134053] usb 2-3: SerialNumber: 000000000001

Oct  4 12:11:00 gentoo_maison [ 8180.134142] usb 2-3: uevent

Oct  4 12:11:00 gentoo_maison [ 8180.134166] usb 2-3: usb_probe_device

Oct  4 12:11:00 gentoo_maison [ 8180.134170] usb 2-3: configuration #2 chosen from 1 choice

Oct  4 12:11:00 gentoo_maison [ 8180.139475] usb 2-3: adding 2-3:2.0 (config #2, interface 0)

Oct  4 12:11:00 gentoo_maison [ 8180.139523] usb 2-3:2.0: uevent

Oct  4 12:11:00 gentoo_maison [ 8180.139557] usb-storage 2-3:2.0: usb_probe_interface

Oct  4 12:11:00 gentoo_maison [ 8180.139564] usb-storage 2-3:2.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Oct  4 12:11:00 gentoo_maison [ 8180.139568] usb-storage: USB Mass Storage device detected

Oct  4 12:11:00 gentoo_maison [ 8180.143138] usb-storage: -- associate_dev

Oct  4 12:11:00 gentoo_maison [ 8180.143143] usb-storage: Vendor: 0x040d, Product: 0x6204, Revision: 0x0005

Oct  4 12:11:00 gentoo_maison [ 8180.143146] usb-storage: Interface Subclass: 0x02, Protocol: 0x50

Oct  4 12:11:00 gentoo_maison [ 8180.143160] usb-storage: Transport: Bulk

Oct  4 12:11:00 gentoo_maison [ 8180.143162] usb-storage: Protocol: 8020i

Oct  4 12:11:00 gentoo_maison [ 8180.143206] scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Oct  4 12:11:00 gentoo_maison [ 8180.143342] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Oct  4 12:11:00 gentoo_maison [ 8180.149782] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

Oct  4 12:11:00 gentoo_maison [ 8180.149837] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0008

Oct  4 12:11:00 gentoo_maison [ 8180.149855] usb-storage: device found at 2

Oct  4 12:11:00 gentoo_maison [ 8180.149857] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Oct  4 12:11:01 gentoo_maison [ 8182.000050] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_suspend

Oct  4 12:11:01 gentoo_maison [ 8182.000064] usb usb1: bus auto-suspend

Oct  4 12:11:01 gentoo_maison [ 8182.000067] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: suspend root hub

Oct  4 12:11:05 gentoo_maison [ 8185.149023] usb-storage: usb_stor_control_msg: rq=fe rqtype=a1 value=0000 index=00 len=1

Oct  4 12:11:05 gentoo_maison [ 8185.150252] usb-storage: GetMaxLUN command result is 1, data is 0

Oct  4 12:11:05 gentoo_maison [ 8185.150328] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Oct  4 12:11:05 gentoo_maison [ 8185.150336] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Oct  4 12:11:05 gentoo_maison [ 8185.150340] usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

Oct  4 12:11:05 gentoo_maison [ 8185.150342] usb-storage:  12 00 00 00 24 00

Oct  4 12:11:05 gentoo_maison [ 8185.150350] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1 L 36 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 12

Oct  4 12:11:05 gentoo_maison [ 8185.150354] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Oct  4 12:11:10 gentoo_maison [ 8191.000026] usb-storage: command_abort called

Oct  4 12:11:10 gentoo_maison [ 8191.000032] usb-storage: usb_stor_stop_transport called

Oct  4 12:11:10 gentoo_maison [ 8191.000035] usb-storage: -- cancelling URB

Oct  4 12:11:10 gentoo_maison [ 8191.000212] usb-storage: Status code -104; transferred 0/31

Oct  4 12:11:10 gentoo_maison [ 8191.000214] usb-storage: -- transfer cancelled

Oct  4 12:11:10 gentoo_maison [ 8191.000217] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=4

Oct  4 12:11:10 gentoo_maison [ 8191.000220] usb-storage: -- command was aborted

Oct  4 12:11:10 gentoo_maison [ 8191.000225] usb-storage: usb_stor_pre_reset

Oct  4 12:11:10 gentoo_maison [ 8191.011522] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0008

Oct  4 12:11:11 gentoo_maison [ 8191.106034] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Oct  4 12:11:11 gentoo_maison [ 8191.157032] usb 2-3: reset full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

Oct  4 12:11:11 gentoo_maison [ 8191.250032] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0008

Oct  4 12:11:11 gentoo_maison [ 8191.264034] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Oct  4 12:11:11 gentoo_maison [ 8191.339218] usb-storage: usb_stor_post_reset

Oct  4 12:11:11 gentoo_maison [ 8191.339226] usb-storage: usb_reset_device returns 0

Oct  4 12:11:11 gentoo_maison [ 8191.339230] usb-storage: scsi command aborted

Oct  4 12:11:11 gentoo_maison [ 8191.339234] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Oct  4 12:11:11 gentoo_maison [ 8191.339240] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Oct  4 12:11:11 gentoo_maison [ 8191.339245] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Oct  4 12:11:11 gentoo_maison [ 8191.339248] usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

Oct  4 12:11:11 gentoo_maison [ 8191.339250] usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

Oct  4 12:11:11 gentoo_maison [ 8191.339258] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x2 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 12

Oct  4 12:11:11 gentoo_maison [ 8191.339262] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Oct  4 12:11:21 gentoo_maison [ 8201.339012] usb-storage: command_abort called

Oct  4 12:11:21 gentoo_maison [ 8201.339019] usb-storage: usb_stor_stop_transport called

Oct  4 12:11:21 gentoo_maison [ 8201.339021] usb-storage: -- cancelling URB

Oct  4 12:11:21 gentoo_maison [ 8201.339414] usb-storage: Status code -104; transferred 0/31

Oct  4 12:11:21 gentoo_maison [ 8201.339416] usb-storage: -- transfer cancelled

Oct  4 12:11:21 gentoo_maison [ 8201.339419] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=4

Oct  4 12:11:21 gentoo_maison [ 8201.339422] usb-storage: -- command was aborted

Oct  4 12:11:21 gentoo_maison [ 8201.339427] usb-storage: usb_stor_pre_reset

Oct  4 12:11:21 gentoo_maison [ 8201.350520] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0008

Oct  4 12:11:21 gentoo_maison [ 8201.445029] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Oct  4 12:11:21 gentoo_maison [ 8201.496033] usb 2-3: reset full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

Oct  4 12:11:21 gentoo_maison [ 8201.508629] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0008

Oct  4 12:11:21 gentoo_maison [ 8201.603027] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Oct  4 12:11:21 gentoo_maison [ 8201.678425] usb-storage: usb_stor_post_reset

Oct  4 12:11:21 gentoo_maison [ 8201.678434] usb-storage: usb_reset_device returns 0

Oct  4 12:11:21 gentoo_maison [ 8201.678438] usb-storage: scsi command aborted

Oct  4 12:11:21 gentoo_maison [ 8201.678442] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Oct  4 12:11:21 gentoo_maison [ 8201.678450] usb-storage: device_reset called

Oct  4 12:11:21 gentoo_maison [ 8201.678453] usb-storage: usb_stor_Bulk_reset called

Oct  4 12:11:21 gentoo_maison [ 8201.678457] usb-storage: usb_stor_control_msg: rq=ff rqtype=21 value=0000 index=00 len=0

Oct  4 12:11:26 gentoo_maison [ 8206.678014] usb-storage: Timeout -- cancelling URB

Oct  4 12:11:26 gentoo_maison [ 8206.678522] usb-storage: Soft reset failed: -2

Oct  4 12:11:26 gentoo_maison [ 8206.678528] usb-storage: bus_reset called

Oct  4 12:11:26 gentoo_maison [ 8206.678534] usb-storage: usb_stor_pre_reset

Oct  4 12:11:26 gentoo_maison [ 8206.689545] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0008

Oct  4 12:11:26 gentoo_maison [ 8206.750035] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0008

Oct  4 12:11:26 gentoo_maison [ 8206.784032] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Oct  4 12:11:26 gentoo_maison [ 8206.835031] usb 2-3: reset full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

Oct  4 12:11:31 gentoo_maison [ 8211.835624] usb 2-3: scsi_eh_1 timed out on ep0in len=0/64

Oct  4 12:11:36 gentoo_maison [ 8216.835726] usb 2-3: scsi_eh_1 timed out on ep0in len=0/64

Oct  4 12:11:41 gentoo_maison [ 8221.835823] usb 2-3: scsi_eh_1 timed out on ep0in len=0/64

Oct  4 12:11:41 gentoo_maison [ 8221.847025] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0008

Oct  4 12:11:41 gentoo_maison [ 8221.942037] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Oct  4 12:11:41 gentoo_maison [ 8221.993035] usb 2-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Oct  4 12:11:47 gentoo_maison [ 8227.094929] usb 2-3: scsi_eh_1 timed out on ep0in len=0/64

Oct  4 12:11:52 gentoo_maison [ 8232.095028] usb 2-3: scsi_eh_1 timed out on ep0in len=0/64

Oct  4 12:11:57 gentoo_maison [ 8237.095128] usb 2-3: scsi_eh_1 timed out on ep0in len=0/64

Oct  4 12:11:57 gentoo_maison [ 8237.106518] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0008

Oct  4 12:11:57 gentoo_maison [ 8237.201031] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Oct  4 12:11:57 gentoo_maison [ 8237.250041] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0008

Oct  4 12:11:57 gentoo_maison [ 8237.252019] usb 2-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Oct  4 12:11:57 gentoo_maison [ 8237.459035] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Oct  4 12:11:57 gentoo_maison [ 8237.500031] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0008

Oct  4 12:11:57 gentoo_maison [ 8237.510031] usb 2-3: reset full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

Oct  4 12:12:02 gentoo_maison [ 8242.510228] usb 2-3: scsi_eh_1 timed out on ep0in len=0/64

Oct  4 12:12:07 gentoo_maison [ 8247.510332] usb 2-3: scsi_eh_1 timed out on ep0in len=0/64

Oct  4 12:12:12 gentoo_maison [ 8252.510430] usb 2-3: scsi_eh_1 timed out on ep0in len=0/64

Oct  4 12:12:12 gentoo_maison [ 8252.521524] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0008

Oct  4 12:12:12 gentoo_maison [ 8252.616036] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Oct  4 12:12:12 gentoo_maison [ 8252.667028] usb 2-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Oct  4 12:12:17 gentoo_maison [ 8257.768535] usb 2-3: scsi_eh_1 timed out on ep0in len=0/64

Oct  4 12:12:22 gentoo_maison [ 8262.768629] usb 2-3: scsi_eh_1 timed out on ep0in len=0/64

Oct  4 12:12:27 gentoo_maison [ 8267.768729] usb 2-3: scsi_eh_1 timed out on ep0in len=0/64

Oct  4 12:12:27 gentoo_maison [ 8267.780029] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0008

Oct  4 12:12:27 gentoo_maison [ 8267.875040] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Oct  4 12:12:27 gentoo_maison [ 8267.926032] usb 2-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Oct  4 12:12:27 gentoo_maison [ 8268.037750] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0008

Oct  4 12:12:28 gentoo_maison [ 8268.133025] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Oct  4 12:12:28 gentoo_maison [ 8268.184039] usb 2-3: reset full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

Oct  4 12:12:33 gentoo_maison [ 8273.184834] usb 2-3: scsi_eh_1 timed out on ep0out len=0/0

Oct  4 12:12:38 gentoo_maison [ 8278.386939] usb 2-3: scsi_eh_1 timed out on ep0out len=0/0

Oct  4 12:12:38 gentoo_maison [ 8278.587022] usb 2-3: device not accepting address 2, error -110

Oct  4 12:12:38 gentoo_maison [ 8278.597942] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0008

Oct  4 12:12:38 gentoo_maison [ 8278.693028] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Oct  4 12:12:38 gentoo_maison [ 8278.744032] usb 2-3: reset full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

Oct  4 12:12:43 gentoo_maison [ 8283.745037] usb 2-3: scsi_eh_1 timed out on ep0out len=0/0

Oct  4 12:12:48 gentoo_maison [ 8288.946140] usb 2-3: scsi_eh_1 timed out on ep0out len=0/0

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147018] usb 2-3: device not accepting address 2, error -110

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147035] hub 2-0:1.0: logical disconnect on port 3

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147042] usb-storage: usb_stor_post_reset

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147047] usb-storage: usb_reset_device returns -19

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147052] scsi 1:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147143] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147151] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147154] usb-storage: Bad target number (1:0)

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147157] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147160] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147193] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147198] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147200] usb-storage: Bad target number (2:0)

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147203] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147205] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147231] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147236] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147238] usb-storage: Bad target number (3:0)

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147241] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147243] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147269] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147273] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147276] usb-storage: Bad target number (4:0)

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147278] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147281] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147305] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147310] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147312] usb-storage: Bad target number (5:0)

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147315] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147317] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147342] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147346] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147349] usb-storage: Bad target number (6:0)

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147351] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147353] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147378] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147383] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147385] usb-storage: Bad target number (7:0)

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147387] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147390] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147400] usb-storage: device scan complete

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147438] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0008 evt 0008

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147448] hub 2-0:1.0: port 3, status 0101, change 0000, 12 Mb/s

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147452] usb 2-3: USB disconnect, address 2

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147455] usb 2-3: unregistering device

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147458] usb 2-3: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147465] usb 2-3: unregistering interface 2-3:2.0

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147629] usb-storage: storage_disconnect() called

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147684] usb-storage: -- usb_stor_release_resources

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147687] usb-storage: -- sending exit command to thread

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147692] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147694] usb-storage: -- exiting

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147713] usb-storage: -- dissociate_dev

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147742] usb 2-3:2.0: uevent

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.147878] usb 2-3: uevent

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.253023] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Oct  4 12:12:49 gentoo_maison [ 8289.304032] usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

Oct  4 12:12:54 gentoo_maison [ 8294.304242] usb 2-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

Oct  4 12:12:59 gentoo_maison [ 8299.304338] usb 2-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

Oct  4 12:13:04 gentoo_maison [ 8304.304439] usb 2-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

Oct  4 12:13:04 gentoo_maison [ 8304.410030] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Oct  4 12:13:04 gentoo_maison [ 8304.461033] usb 2-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Oct  4 12:13:09 gentoo_maison [ 8309.562548] usb 2-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

Oct  4 12:13:14 gentoo_maison [ 8314.562647] usb 2-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

Oct  4 12:13:19 gentoo_maison [ 8319.562740] usb 2-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

Oct  4 12:13:19 gentoo_maison [ 8319.669033] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Oct  4 12:13:19 gentoo_maison [ 8319.720030] usb 2-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Oct  4 12:13:19 gentoo_maison [ 8319.927038] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Oct  4 12:13:19 gentoo_maison [ 8319.978088] usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

Oct  4 12:13:24 gentoo_maison [ 8324.978845] usb 2-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

Oct  4 12:13:29 gentoo_maison [ 8329.978943] usb 2-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

Oct  4 12:13:34 gentoo_maison [ 8334.979042] usb 2-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

Oct  4 12:13:35 gentoo_maison [ 8335.085026] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Oct  4 12:13:35 gentoo_maison [ 8335.136035] usb 2-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Oct  4 12:13:40 gentoo_maison [ 8340.237151] usb 2-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

Oct  4 12:13:45 gentoo_maison [ 8345.237246] usb 2-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

Oct  4 12:13:50 gentoo_maison [ 8350.237343] usb 2-3: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

Oct  4 12:13:50 gentoo_maison [ 8350.343030] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Oct  4 12:13:50 gentoo_maison [ 8350.394032] usb 2-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Oct  4 12:13:50 gentoo_maison [ 8350.601027] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Oct  4 12:13:50 gentoo_maison [ 8350.652035] usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

Oct  4 12:13:55 gentoo_maison [ 8355.652451] usb 2-3: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

Oct  4 12:14:00 gentoo_maison [ 8360.853547] usb 2-3: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

Oct  4 12:14:00 gentoo_maison [ 8361.054019] usb 2-3: device not accepting address 5, error -110

Oct  4 12:14:01 gentoo_maison [ 8361.160030] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

Oct  4 12:14:01 gentoo_maison [ 8361.211029] usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 6
```

Je ne sais pas si c'est lié, mais mon /var/log/messages est énorme (> 10 Mo), et rempli d'erreurs liés à l'USB, qui se répètent. Ces messages d'erreurs apparaissent même lorsque je ne branche rien. En voici un échantillon :

```
Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.490250] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 5 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.541033] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 118

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.541190] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 1

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.541312] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 2

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.541436] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 3

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.541562] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 4

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.541685] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 5

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.541811] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 6

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.541938] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 7

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.542062] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 8

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.542188] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 9

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.542312] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 10

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.542438] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 11

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.542561] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 12

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.542688] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 13

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.542811] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 14

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.542938] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 15

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.543064] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 16

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.543188] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 17

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.543313] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 18

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.543436] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 19

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.543562] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 20

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.543686] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 21

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.543812] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 22

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.543935] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 23

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.544062] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 24

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.544188] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 25

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.544312] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 26

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.544462] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 27

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.544561] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 28

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.544689] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 29

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.544813] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 30

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.544937] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 31

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.545064] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 5 ep0in 3strikes

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.545314] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 1

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.545436] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 2

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.545562] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 3

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.545686] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 4

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.545812] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 5

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.545938] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 6

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.546062] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 7

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.546188] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 8

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.546311] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 9

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.546438] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 10

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.546563] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 11

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.546687] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 12

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.546813] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 13

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.546936] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 14

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.547063] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 15

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.547187] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 16

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.547313] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 17

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.547436] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 18

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.547563] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 19

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.547688] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 20

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.547812] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 21

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.547938] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 22

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.548063] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 23

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.548188] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 24

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.548312] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 25

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.548437] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 26

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.548563] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 27

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.548687] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 28

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.548814] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 29

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.548938] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 30

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.549063] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 31

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.549187] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: devpath 5 ep0in 3strikes

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.549439] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 1

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.549562] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 2

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.549687] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 3

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.549811] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 4

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.549937] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 5

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.550062] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 6

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.550188] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 7

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.550313] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 8

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.550438] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 9

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.550563] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 10

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.550686] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 11

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.550812] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 12

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.550936] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 13

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.551063] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 14

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.551186] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 15

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.551312] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 16

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.551439] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 17

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.551562] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 18

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.551689] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 19

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.551812] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 20

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.551939] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 21

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.552062] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 22

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.552188] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 23

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.552314] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 24

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.552438] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 25

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.552564] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 26

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.552687] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 27

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.552813] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 28

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.552937] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 29

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.553064] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 30

Oct  4 12:10:59 gentoo_maison [ 8179.553187] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 31
```

Une idée sur ces problèmes ?

Ma configuration est la suivante : Gentoo sur AMD Athlon XP, chipset nVidia nForce2, 1 Go de RAM.

lspci|grep -i usb ->

```
00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)
```

grep 'DEV_SD\|STORAGE' /usr/src/linux/.config|sed '/\#/d' ->

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y
```

Merci.Last edited by Fenril on Mon Oct 05, 2009 9:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

Le controleur du boitier ne devrait pas être important. Il te faut l'USB mass storage et le support pour ton chip USB, c'est tout.

Le fait que les logs se remplissent avec des erreurs même quand rien n'est branché ne me plait pas trop. T'as essayé avec un kernel plus vieux / plus récent ?

Le fait que le HD fasse des bips, j'ai déjà vu ça dans le cas de HDs mal alimentés. Ton boitier possède un cable USB en Y pour le brancher sur 2 ports ? Tes ports sont bien de l'USB2 ? T'as une alim externe pour le boitier ?

----------

## Fenril

Le boîtier est alimenté par une double prise USB, en 2 câbles séparés (et pas en dérivation en Y).

Je suis actuellement en kernel-2.26.30-r6, auparavant j'étais en kernel-2.26.30-r4, toujours le même problème. Apparemment, après recherche, les messages d'erreurs sont probablement lié à des câbles internes de mauvaises qualité, si j'en crois ici : http://www.linux-usb.org/FAQ.html#ts6 . J'ai effectivement 2 ports USB en façade que j'ai branché, pourtant avec une clé USB je n'ai aucun problème.

Parfois, la commande lsusb rechigne à m'afficher quelque chose !

Edit : bon, j'ai dit une bêtise, les erreurs USB sont bien liées au branchement boîtier USB. Ce sont bien les ports en façade qui coincent, le boîtier ne bippe plus sur les ports de derrière.

Reste que le disque n'est toujours pas détectable et montable. Peut-être lié au fait qu'il soit en NTFS. J'ai de nouvelles erreurs :

```

Oct  4 14:16:04 gentoo_maison [  283.295025] usb 3-3: device not accepting address 2, error -110

Oct  4 14:16:14 gentoo_maison [  293.856551] ldm_validate_partition_table(): Disk read failed.

Oct  4 14:16:14 gentoo_maison [  293.856613]  unable to read partition table
```

----------

## Fenril

Ah ! Du neuf : après avoir rebooté en laissant le boitier branché (port USB derrière), le disque est détecté en sg0, et hal le détecte aussi ! Par contre à "chaud", sans reboot, le disque met du temps à être détecté (plus d'1 min).

 Il y a toujours des erreurs du style :

```
Oct  4 14:43:47 gentoo_maison [  420.510349] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 1
```

qui remplissent mes logs.

Deuxièment, en laissant le boîtier branché, au bout d'un moment il fait rebooter mon PC.  :Confused:  Décidément il me fait misère...

----------

## Leander256

Je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait mettre n'importe quel disque dur 2.5" dans un boîtier externe qui s'alimente sur deux ports USB. Il y a peut-être une piste à creuser de ce côté-là. Les ports USB ont un voltage de 5V et une intensité de 500mA. Ça fait une puissance maximale de 2,5W par port. Même si le boîtier exploite correctement les deux ports on ne doit pas dépasser le 5W (j'autorise les geeks en électronique à m'embrocher si je dis une bêtise), si ton disque dur est à la limite ou que l'alimentation des ports n'est pas stable, ça pourrait causer des problèmes. Certains se rappeleront les premiers modems USB d'orange qui souffraient de ce problème.

----------

## kernelsensei

@Leander256 : Je viens de regarder les specs sur mon Hitachi 2.5 que j'ai dans un boitier USB : 5V 1.0A, donc ça fait 5W.  En branchant le boitier sur 1 seul port USB j'ai pas de soucis...

----------

## Fenril

Effectivement c'est un boîtier qu'on pourra dire bas de gamme que j'ai  :Laughing: 

C'est vrai que ça me paraissait curieux le fait d'avoir obligatoirement 2 alimentations... Pour info, le disque dur a eu de nombreux clusters défectueux depuis sa "mise en boïte", c'est probablement un vrai boïtier pourri  :Very Happy: 

Mais je pense avoir un souci d'usb tout de même. Je poursuis mon investigation.

----------

## Leander256

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> @Leander256 : Je viens de regarder les specs sur mon Hitachi 2.5 que j'ai dans un boitier USB : 5V 1.0A, donc ça fait 5W.  En branchant le boitier sur 1 seul port USB j'ai pas de soucis...

 

Et pourtant la norme spécifie bien qu'un port USB est limité à 5V (± 0,25) et 500 mA:

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Serial_Bus

Mais si je comprends bien, un port peut fournir plus de 500mA, si un périphérique n'en consomme que 50mA ça ne posera pas de problème. Du coup il semble que les constructeurs fournissent parfois plus de 500mA sur les ports pour des usages tels que, justement, des disques durs externes. Donc si tu testes ton boîtier sur des machines plus anciennes tu risques de rencontrer le problème.

@Fenril, le problème ne vient pas du boîtier en ce qui concerne l'alimentation, tu as besoin des deux câbles sur certaines machines. Par contre ton disque dur n'est peut-être pas adapté à cet usage. En plus le fait que tu signales des clusters défectueux me laisse plus que dubitatif sur un quelconque problème d'USB. Ton disque va bientôt lâcher, si tu veux mon avis.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

>  *kernelsensei wrote:*   @Leander256 : Je viens de regarder les specs sur mon Hitachi 2.5 que j'ai dans un boitier USB : 5V 1.0A, donc ça fait 5W.  En branchant le boitier sur 1 seul port USB j'ai pas de soucis... 
> 
> Et pourtant la norme spécifie bien qu'un port USB est limité à 5V (± 0,25) et 500 mA:
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Serial_Bus
> ...

 

Oui, sur des vieilles machines j'ai effectivement besoin des 2 ports USB pour bien alimenter le HD. En fait je pensais que c'était causé par la différence entre les normes USB1 et USB2

Concernant les secteurs défectueux, je crois qu'on avait déjà vu ça sur ce forum et que c'était causé par un boitier IDE->USB pourri... bon après recherche voilà le topic en question : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-753395.html

----------

## Fenril

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

>  *kernelsensei wrote:*   @Leander256 : Je viens de regarder les specs sur mon Hitachi 2.5 que j'ai dans un boitier USB : 5V 1.0A, donc ça fait 5W.  En branchant le boitier sur 1 seul port USB j'ai pas de soucis... 
> 
> Et pourtant la norme spécifie bien qu'un port USB est limité à 5V (± 0,25) et 500 mA:
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Serial_Bus
> ...

 

Merci de ton aide d'abord.

Que veux-tu dire par "n'est pas adapté à cet usage" ? Un boîtier est sensé contenir un HDD quelqu'il soit, ou alors il en faut des "spéciaux" ? Le disque dur est un Seagate 2,5 pouces de 50 Go récupérés sur vieux portable en panne. L'ensemble fonctionne sur un autre PC avec Windows XP, mais il est vrai qu'il lui est arrivé de déconner parfois, même sur ce satané OS.

----------

## Leander256

Tout ce que je voulais dire c'est que la puissance nécessaire pour ce disque dur est peut-être supérieure à la puissance que peuvent fournir tes deux ports USB. Mais comme le suggère kernelsensei ça peut aussi être le boîtier qui est en cause (je ne savais pas que certains chipsets étaient moisis), si tu ne l'as pas encore fait je te suggère fortement de suivre le lien qu'il a fourni.

----------

## Fenril

OK bon merci, on va dire que le problème est résolu, j'ai cerné les problèmes que j'avais (boîtier et ports USB en façade). Je vais aquérir un autre boîtier et/ou un autre disque dur.

Merci !

----------

